# Cerakote 09/10/2011



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Here are the latest two refinishes that I completed. Hope you enjoy the photos. The Remington ( Cut the barrel down, reattched the Cutts Compensator, Cerakote on all metal parts, also put Cerakote on Diamond pattern on the stock, polyurethaned the rest of the stock ). Keltec ( refinished the slide and all parts of the slide, barrel ) Don't forget I have a special right now on Cerakote jobs. Three spots still available.


----------

